# What is a Pen Friend?



## Robert

A “pen friend”  is someone who carries on conversation with you on an ongoing, perhaps even irregular basis.
            A “pen friend” discusses all kinds of things.  Things you both find interest in, for good in-depth learning and discovery.  Things such as books, people, sciences, social sciences, history, biology, archeology, paleontology, community, war and peace, countries and kingdoms, fantasy, fiction, and real life.
            A “pen friend” is someone to open up to.  Someone to “talk” to.  Someone to bounce ideas off of and learn from and “listen” to.
            A “pen friend” is someone “on paper” who enjoys interaction, challenge, opportunity, engaging conversation, and personal growth.
            A “pen friend” is just that.  A medium in which to find… and develop… a new, and hopefully lasting, friendship.
            Regardless of ink-on-paper or electronic emails, the results are the same: interaction… thoughts… ideas… growth… knowledge.
            A new friend.


----------



## Linton Robinson

Oh.  I was going to say it's the guy who wants to share your cell with you.  Then cigarettes.  Then later your bunk.


----------



## garza

Lin - Don't forget the soap.

'Hey, pen friend, I dropped my soap. Pick it up for me and I'll share with you.'

All that 'interaction' and 'personal growth' sounds a bit suspicious. I have heard, also, that there is a lot of social networking in the pen that has nothing to do with Facebook.


----------



## The Backward OX

garza - If there is a dearth of soap, one can always resort to fruit:

"The boy stood on the burning deck
His back was to the mast
He swore he wouldn’t leave that place
‘Til Elton John went past
But Elton was a wily lad -
He threw the boy a plum
And when he stooped to pick it up
He gave the boy some corporal punishment."


----------



## Linton Robinson

> one can always resort to fruit


\

A central principle in pen friend circles


----------



## garza

This thread isn't going anywhere, but often your pen friend isn't going anywhere for the next five to ten years, so I guess it's okay.


----------



## The Backward OX

Why does that tractor need six lights?


----------



## garza

The Backward Ox - When you are working in a field, or in this case a rice paddy, at night you need to see more than the narrow strip in front of you. The lights across the top of the cab are floodlights that give the driver a 180 view while the two in front provide added intensity for keeping on track. The vehicle you drive on the road only needs those straight-ahead lights.

Besides, six lights on a little tractor look really cool.

I took this picture at a rice seed production facility in the Toledo District during a field day for local rice farmers. The tractor and a small combine were demonstrated as the kind of equipment that the small farmer or a co-operative made up of small farmers can afford. The site is run by the Republic of China Taiwan Technical Mission to Belize and the person driving the tractor is a rice technician attached to the Mission.


----------



## garza

We'd better get this thread back on track. Who else has information about pen friends? I've never been penned so all I know is what I've read.


----------



## Reese

"I was going to say it's the guy who wants to share your cell with you."

LMAO

Dude, if you want to be honest, tell us what your entire post was about. I understand you're trying to "break-out" about this friend. But unless your post is "contextual" than it may not be taken seriously.


----------

